# Einsteiger Kombinationen



## Latituder (25. November 2014)

Liebe Angelfreunde,

Ich habe seit kurzem meinen Angelschein und wollte mir nun das erste Equipment besorgen. Prinzipiell will ich zunächst einmal relativ viele Fischarten und Methoden abdecken und bin dementsprechend bei der Rutenauswahl etwas überfordert. Ich habe mir zunächst überlegt zwei Ruten und Rollen zu kaufen. 

Die erste Rolle sollte für primär Zander aber auch Hecht geeignet sein, also eine schwerere Spinnrute. Die Fanggewässer werden vermutlich relativ vielseitig sein, da ich vorhabe öfters auf Reisen zu angeln. Vermutlich wird aber  hauptsächlich mit der ersten Rute am See gefischt.

Die zweite Rute sollte eine leichte Rute sein, mit der ich leichtes Spinnfischen und Posenfischen betreiben könnte. Hauptsächlicher Zielfisch wäre hier wohl die Forelle (im kleinen Fluss, Bach). 

Da ich noch diverses anderes Equipment besorgt habe/besorgen (vernünftige Messer, Kescher, Kühlbox etc.) muss, muss ich mich budgettechnisch ein wenig einschränken. Bestellen würde ich, wenn möglich, bei Gerlinger, da ich dort noch das andere Zeug besorgen kann.

Dementsprechend habe ich nach stundenlanger Recherche zunächst einmal folgende beiden Ruten-Rollen-Kombinationen zusammengestellt. 


Für Zander primär:

Rute: DAM Steckrute Black Panther Spin 80 (kostet bei Gerlinger 36€)
Rolle: Spro Passion 740 (40€)


Die zweite, leichte Rute:

Rute: DAM Steckrute Black Panther Match in 3,60m oder 3,90m (42€ oder 56€)
Als Rolle bin ich noch sehr unsicher. Würde hier vielleicht die Spro Passion 710 gehen (36€)?


Wären die Kombinationen qualitativ und abstimmungstechnisch ausreichend? Was gibt es eventuell für bessere Ruten in einem ähnlichen Preissegment? Oder gibt es vielleicht sogar eine Rute die beide ersetzen kann (Bushwacker)? Als Budget würde ich jetzt für beide Ruten zusammen erstmal 200€ ansetzen, wenns billiger geht, umso besser. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Wegberger (25. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Hallo,

ich stand vor 2 Jahren vor dem gleichen Problem. 

Aber ich habe dann einfach mal angefangen zu angeln und aus meinen Erfahrungen am Wasser, dann meine eigenen Rückschlüsse gezogen.

Mein Tip: 

Decke dich günstig mit eine Feeder, Spinn und Allroundcombo ein .... und lerne die Gegebenheiten des Gewässers, deine Ausdauer und die Eigenarten deiner Zielfische kennen. (gebraucht ist billiger)

Nicht das Tackle fängt sondern der Angler.

Und Geld verbraten kannst du später immer noch.


----------



## Latituder (25. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Auch wenn das richtig sein mag, hätte ich gerne noch eine Einschängt zu den oben genannten Ruten und Fragestellungen.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Solche Rutenempfehlungen sind ja sehr subjektiver Natur.
Der eine findet es klasse ...........
das heisst aber nich das DU damit glücklich wirst.
Jeder hat da seine ganz eigenen Vorlieben was die Rutenaktion angeht.
Ich habe es auch so gemacht wie @Wegberger und bin damit
bestens gefahren.


----------



## Wegberger (25. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Hallo Latituder,

fängt doch schon bei der Beschaffenheit deines Zielgewässers an:
Fluß oder See ?

Falls Fluß ... welcher Uferbewuchs .... wieviel Strömung ?

Gelegenheitsangler oder jede Woche am Wasser?

Hier hätte ich schon zig Variationsmöglichkeiten um ein jutes und günstiges Tackle zu bestimmen.

Du hast bei diesem Hobby soviele Variable .... das es sich zwar lohnt im Net nach Tips zu fragen .... aber 3 Angler am Zielgewässer in ein Gespräch zu verwickeln ist 100 x informativer ;-)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

generell schon mal: DAM Ruten in dem Preisbereich sind labbrig und echt nicht zu empfehlen. Lieber bisschen drauflegen und eine kleine Ecke wertiger einkaufen. Auch als Anfänger!

Für fast das gleiche Geld gibts bei Gerlinger z.B. die Diaboloruten von Balzer in der Sonderliste. Bei weitem kein Hightechtackle, aber vernünftige Einsteigerruten.

P.S.: Mit einer Matchrute kannst du nicht wirklich Spinnfischen betreiben, ich empfehle dir da eine Allroundrute um die 3m mit einem Wg von 30 Gramm. Damit kannst du den Forellen nachstellen und auch bisschen spinnen gehen. Helfe dir gerne mit infragekommenden Gerlingerartikeln, aber heute nicht mehr, Bettchen ruft!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Die Combo für Zander finde ich ziemlich heftig, aber es geht. Die Combo für Forelle finde ich untauglich....denn Spinnfischen geht damit nicht. Hol dir lieber die Quantum Teton Trout, dazu eine leichte Rolle (z. B. Daiwa Crossfire A) Wenn das Gewässer nicht sonderlich tief ist kann man mit solchen kurzen Ruten auch mit Pose (da würde ich eine Feststellpose um 2g nehmen) arbeiten.


----------



## Wegberger (25. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Hallo,

mein Tip ...:

Schau nicht auf "geiz ist geil"  - schau nicht "auf neu" ..... decke dich günstig auf den Gebrauchtmarkt ein .... und geh angeln, angeln , angeln und nochmal angeln.

Sei flexibel und lerne zu verstehen, was dir dein Gewässer als feedback gibt. ( das bedarf etwas ausdauer )

Aber ist nur mein Tip....


----------



## Latituder (25. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Edit: Habe mich nochmal umgesehen. Momentan würde ich mich als Spinnrute für Zander für die Bushwacker entscheiden. Hier entweder die 20-60g oder die 15-50g. Als Rolle wäre hier dann entsprechend die Spro Passion 740 oder 730 geeignet, oder? Lohnt sich hier vielleicht der Griff zur höherpreisigen Black oder Red Arc von Spro (wenn ja, welche Größe?)?
Kann man mit der Ausrüstung vielleicht auch Posenangeln auf Zander oder ähnliches ausprobieren? Falls ja, müsste es dann die 15-50g sein? Falls nein, was wäre eine geeignete Posenrute? 

Bräuchte dann noch ne leichte Rute für Posenfischen oder Grundangeln auf Forellen/Barsch. Was ist in diesem Bereich mit der Shimano Steckrute Forcemaster Mini Float? Die scheint mir verdächtig günstig (26€), ist aber immerhin von Shimano. Ist die vielleicht für einen Einsteiger geeignet oder muss man mehr Geld ausgeben? Die gibts auch im Bundle mit einer Shimano Alivio 2500er.
Falls ich mit der ersten Rute (Bushwacker 15-50g) nicht Posenangeln kann (Frage siehe oben), gäbe es auch eine mittlere Rute zum Posen- oder Grundangeln, die Forelle UND Zander abdecken kann?

Zusammengefasst bräuchte ich also zunächst eine primäre Spinnrute für Zander, die vielleicht auch als Posen- oder Grundrute auf Zander funktioniert. Dann als zweite Rute eine primär fürs Posen- und Grundangeln auf Forellen/Barsch geeignete Rute, die, falls das überhaupt irgendwie geht, auch Zander abdecken kann, wenn die erste Rute nicht zum Posenangeln auf Zander geeignet ist. Ich will also irgendwie mit zwei Ruten anständig spinnfischen auf Zander, halbwegs mit der Pose auf Zander, und gut mit der Pose oder als Grundangelei auf Forelle und Barsch.

Das klingt jetzt vielleicht nach der Suche nach den eierlegenden Wollmilchsauen, man muss aber anmerken, dass ich bisher noch kaum am Wasser war und wohl auch in Zukunft nicht viel öfter als einmal im Monat angeln gehen werde. Eine Rute, die für einen Zweck gut, für den anderen weniger gut, aber immer noch geeignet ist, reicht mir schon. Weitere Ruten zur Spezialisierung kann ich mir dann kaufen, wenn ich mehr Erfahrung gesammelt habe. Es geht jetzt erstmal darum, die ersten Fische an Land zu ziehen.

Bezüglich der Schnüre bräuchte ich dann auch nochmal eure Hilfe  .


----------



## thanatos (26. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

|laola:





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Tip ...:
> 
> ...



nee meiner auch :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Erstmal: Die Passions sind gut, kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen.

Im Prinzip kannst du mit jeder Rute alles machen, warum auch nicht? Aber die Bushwhaker z.B. ist schon recht hart und eigentlich eine reine Spinnrute, hart und schnell. Fang lieber mit etwas gutmütigerem Zeug an, zu kurz würde ich am Anfang auch nicht fischen. 

Eine Rute 2,70 mit einer mittleren Aktion zum Spinnfischen primär, aber auch zum Ansitzen zu gebrauchen. 
Eine Rute 3m etwas softer für´s Posen und Grundfischen primär und zur Not auch noch mit kleineren Kunstködern fischbar. 

Auf die erste Rute ein 0,13er Geflecht und auf die zweite eine 25er Mono.

Ich hab die Sonderliste vom gerlinger gerade auf der Arbeit liegen , da schau ich morgen noch mal rein. Finden wir bestimmt was. 

Aber die Passions kannst du eigentlich schon buchen, gute Rollen für kleines Geld. Ich würde beide in der Größe 3000 nehmen.


----------



## Latituder (26. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe. 

Nach weiteren Überlegungen wäre ich, je nach Preis, auch bereit drei Ruten zu kaufen (bis 300€ insgesamt). 

Das eine wäre dann eine primäre Spinnrute, so wie du sie beschreibst, Kohlmeise. Falls es keinen Kompromiss zwischen primär Spinn und ab und an Posen oder Grundangeln gibt, wäre ich auch bereit erstmal die reine Spinnrute zu nehmen (z.B. die Bushwacker) und dann später eine schwerere Posen- oder Grundrute zu kaufen (Karpfenrute?). 

Die zweite Rute wäre dann eine Rute primär für Forellen/Barsch. Das Spinnen mit kurzen Ruten, z.B. am kleinen Fluss, erscheint mir auch ganz interessant. Ich würde also hier den Fokus doch eher aufs Spinnen legen als aufs Posen. Vielleicht wäre also eine kurze Forellenrute (2,10m oder 2,40m) sinnvoll (die bereits genannte Quantum Teton Trout II?). Falls auch die 2,40m lange Rute absolut nicht fürs Posen geeignet ist (zu kurz), müsste wohl eine reine Posenrute (3,60m oder 3,30m, vielleicht die günstige Shimano Mini Float?) für Forellen her. 

Zusammengefasst also eine Allround Zanderrute und eine Allround Forellenrute. Falls das nicht geht, erstmal eine Spinnrute für Zander (bsp. Bushwacker), eine kurze, reine Spinnrute für die Forellen/Barsch und eine reine Posenrute für Forellen/Barsch etc., also drei Ruten . Die schwerere Posenrute (Karpfenrute?) würde ich dann erstmal hinten anstellen oder mal probieren, wie sich die reine, schwerere Spinnrute missbrauchen lässt..


----------



## Kaka (26. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Bezüglich Forellenspinnrute am Bach und kleinen Fluss: 

http://www.frey-fishing.de/product_info.php/info/p65_STL-X-Pro-Lite-1-98m-5-15g.html

Ganz schnell hier zuschlagen. Fischen hier einige und wurde in letzter Zeit viel drüber geschrieben, ausnahmslos positiv. Ich fische sie auch und sie kann mit deutlich teurere Ruten mithalten. Absolutes Schnäppchen! Normal teurer als hier im Angebot!


----------



## Latituder (26. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Das klingt ja vielversprechend. Welche Rolle wäre für die STL-X PRO Lite Spin denn geeignet? Wenn ich die Kombination hätte, fehlte "nur" noch eine einfache, leichte Posenrute und eine Zanderrute.


----------



## Kaka (26. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Die Klassiker im unteren Bereich in 1000 er oder 2000 er Größe. Ich fische eine Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500 dran. Entspricht der 2000er Größe anderer Hersteller. Wird aber wohl zu teuer sein. 

Spro Black Arc, Passion, Ryobi Ecusima etc werden oft genannt. Da hab ich aber keine Praxiserfahrung außer bei der Black Arc.


----------



## Latituder (26. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Ich würde mich dann in diesem Fall für die schon empfohlene und preisgünstige Spro Passion 720 entscheiden. Mit der könnte man dann ja auch die leichte Posenrute (10-30g?) ausstatten, vermute ich. Oder gibt es vielleicht sogar eine Posenrute, die Zander und Forelle abdecken kann?

Edit: Ich habe mich diesbezüglich nochmal umgesehen. Kann vielleicht entweder die Daiwa Power oder die Daiwa Sensor Float die Aufgabe einer Posenrute für Zander und Forelle abdecken (primär am See)? Wenn das ginge, hätte ich eine Allround-Posenrute und mit der Bushwacker eine reine Spinnrute für Zander etc. und mit der STX Pro Lite eine sehr leichte Rute fürs Spinnen auf Forelle.


----------



## Latituder (29. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Hat noch jemanden Tipps zu den obengenannten Fragen?

Ansonsten frage ich mich auch, welche Schnüre für die jeweiligen Ruten geeignet sind.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Also, du willst die Bushwhaker auf jede Fall. Dann schnapp sie dir :m. Damit bist du schonmal gut Richtung Zander / Hecht aufgestellt.

Bei der kurzen Jackson würde ich noch ein Fragezeichen machen. Du sagtest, dass du mit ihr vor allem am Bach fischen willst. Für mich heißt das, du hast wahrscheinlich mit allerlei Uferbewuchs zu rechnen. Eine Rute mit 2m ist gut auf dem Boot oder am Kanal, überall da, wo du frei zum Wasser kommst, aber vielleicht nicht empfehlenswert am bewachsenen Ufer. Da brauchst du was längeres, eine leichte +/- 3m Rute würde ich dir anraten, weil man damit zum einen bisschen Spinnen und zum anderen auch einen Ansitz machen kann. 
Als dritte Rute dann tatsächlich eine reine Grund / Posenrute von 3,30 - 3,60. Vom WG her eher Allround so 30-60 Gramm. Vielleicht willst du ja mal auch auf Karpfen gehen oder auf Zander /Hecht mit Naturköder. Mit dem WG bist du recht variabel aufgestellt und kannst einiges machen.

Am besten fährst du halt mal zu Gerlinger hin. Ist doch viel schöner, als zu Bestellen! :m


----------



## Latituder (30. November 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Könnte ich denn als 3,60m-Posenrute für alles mögliche auch auf Forelle angeln? Oder müsste dafür dann eher die 3m-Spinnrute missbraucht werden. Kann man eventuell mit der Daiwa Aqualite Power Float (oder Senso?) auch auf Forelle gehen? Für Zander scheint sie ja auf jeden Fall geeignet zu sein, für Forelle dann aber vielleicht zu "schwer".


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Nö für Forelle geht die Aqualite auch. Habe auch zwei.


----------



## RayZero (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*



Latituder schrieb:


> Edit: Habe mich nochmal umgesehen. Momentan würde ich mich als Spinnrute für Zander für die Bushwacker entscheiden. Hier entweder die 20-60g oder die 15-50g. Als Rolle wäre hier dann entsprechend die Spro Passion 740 oder 730 geeignet, oder? Lohnt sich hier vielleicht der Griff zur höherpreisigen Black oder Red Arc von Spro (wenn ja, welche Größe?)?
> Kann man mit der Ausrüstung vielleicht auch Posenangeln auf Zander oder ähnliches ausprobieren? Falls ja, müsste es dann die 15-50g sein? Falls nein, was wäre eine geeignete Posenrute?
> 
> Bräuchte dann noch ne leichte Rute für Posenfischen oder Grundangeln auf Forellen/Barsch. Was ist in diesem Bereich mit der Shimano Steckrute Forcemaster Mini Float? Die scheint mir verdächtig günstig (26€), ist aber immerhin von Shimano. Ist die vielleicht für einen Einsteiger geeignet oder muss man mehr Geld ausgeben? Die gibts auch im Bundle mit einer Shimano Alivio 2500er.
> ...



Hallo,

die Bushwacker ist gummitauglich und ausreichend. Wenn du nach ersten Erfahrungen in deinem zweiten Angeljahr sagst: Gummifischen ist geil, ich will mich mehr damit befassen oder mich sogar darauf spezialisieren, wirst du dir von alleine etwas Höherwertigeres kaufen. Ich würde zur 20-60g Version greifen, wenn du auch in Fließgewässern angelst. Wenn es nur Stillgewässer sind die leichtere Variante.

Als Rolle auf jeden Fall eine 4000er - das bringt ein paar Vorteile mit: stärkere Bremse, größere Spule für mehr Schnur und weitere Würfe etc... Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Aufpreis zur Blackarc 840 (habe sowohl 2x die Passion als auch die Black Arc im Einsatz), denn die Blackarc läuft etwas besser, die Bremse finde ich feiner und sie ist robust - dadurch allerdings auch schwerer. Mit der Passion machst du auch nicht viel falsch - dennoch ist die Blackarc ein höherwertiges Modell und den Aufpreis wert.

Zum Posenangeln auf Forelle und Barsch würde ich eine Matchrute wählen. Hab eine Daiwa Procaster Trout mit 3,90m und 10-30g WG kombiniert mit einer 3000er Rolle. Hier könnte man auch eine kleinere Rolle wählen (2000/2500er), wirkte für mich an so ner langen Rute aber winzig.

Du kannst die Bushwacker anfangs ruhig als Grundrute missbrauchen. Von der Beschaffenheit (straffer Brügel) eignet sie sich dafür - lediglich die länge könnte hier ein Problem sein. Aber um seine ersten Gehversuche zu machen, geht das auf jeden Fall.

Nur solltest du mit der Matchrute nicht auf Barsch und Forelle spinnern - das wird nicht gut funktionieren :m

*Edit:* ups habe Seite 2 komplett übersprungen 

So nachdem ich Seite 2 gelsen habe:

Du willst 3 Ruten - mit der Bushwacker bist du dir ja bereits einig.

Die Jackson kann ich dir auch empfehlen - die fische ich auch am Bach.
Kohlmeise muss ich da leider in diesem Punkt wiedersprechen - starker Uferbewachs und kleine Bäche die nicht sehr breit sind - da bist du mit einer kurzen Rute besser dran was Mobilität angeht. Wenn du unter den Bedingungen mit ner 3m Rute klarkommst, kannst auch die nehmen, hat dann Vorteile was Wurfweite und Steuerung des Fisches im Drill angeht.
Als Rolle kannst du hier zu einer Spro Passion 710/720, Black Arc 810/820 o.ä. greifen.

zur 3. Rute hab ich oben ja schon was geschrieben. Die hier genannte Aqualite ist höherwertiger und genauso geeignet.


----------



## Latituder (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Kombinationen*

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten.

Nach momentanem Stand würde ich mich also für die Bushwacker 20-60g als Zander-Spinnrute, die Aqualite Power Float als Posenrute für Zander und auch Forelle sowie für die Jackson als leichte Spinnrute für Forelle oder Barsch entscheiden. Macht also insgesamt drei Ruten.

Als Rollen würde ich dann für die 1. eine 740er Spro Passion nehmen, bei der Aqualite eine 730er (?) und bei der Jackson eine 720er oder 710er. 

Nun stellt sich mir noch abschließend die Frage, falls bei den oben genannten Entschlüssen keine gravierenden Fehler mehr dabei sind, welche Schnüre für die jeweiligen Ruten als Einsteiger geeignet wären.

Den sonstigen Kleinkram für die Montagen würde ich im lokalen Angelladen kaufen oder hat jemand besondere Tipps bsp. bei Gerlinger bezüglich Sortimente für Kunstköder, Wirbel, Bleie oder Posen?


----------

